# Place to hunt duck on Utah lake.



## 1atjensen

New to hunting duck on Utah Lake, anyone whiling to share some easy to access places for a good hunt? I don't have a boat but would be will to walk a bit if needed. 

I live in Eagle Mountain and just looking for a few places within 30 min for those quick hunt days.


----------



## manzquad

Do you have your GPS ready.... o-||


----------



## shaun larsen

.....good luck


----------



## twopoles

There are a few walk in spots down from the springville exits.
Good luck and be careful.


----------



## roseman

It's not likely that people will tell you great spots to hunt ducks. It takes hours of time out around the lake to consistantly find birds. Pretty much stay south of Provo (east of the lake) and south of Saratoga (west side of the lake). There are many places to go around Goshen, West Mountain, Lake Shore, Spanish Fork and Springville. Don't get too discouraged if you don't kill a lot of birds this year. It's taken me years to somewhat get the hang of it, and I still get skunked sometimes!


----------



## Riverrat77

Hell, I don't live around there anymore. I'll tell you where I used to hunt and kill quite a few ducks. Shoreline... north or south of the state park. You can also walk a lot of the area in Mud Bay south of the airport. If you have a float tube, with the water up like it is, you can definitely kick to some little honey holes in the weedline. Powell Slough can be a mess to get through but sometimes it was worth the short walk out from the parking lot. There is a place across from Provo Town Center to access the east shore of Mud Bay. I've hunted it a couple times late season. Take a drive down around the Lincoln Beach area... or even down by the knolls since you need it really close. I haven't been down there specifically scouting for ducks but I usually saw a few here and there over the course of the summer while fishing down there. Unless its just been pounded out already, there might still be some chillin in the tules. Good luck... a lot of hunting down there for me used to be taking a drive to see where birds were loafing and then hunting there the next day. They'll usually be around those same areas until you chase em out.


----------



## shaun larsen

Riverrat77 said:


> with the water up like it is


Umm.... we cant be talking about the same lake. The water is WAYYY down...


----------



## smokin577

You have to get out there and scout the goshen area is a good start, also the Lincoln beach area just be patient. Watch them and learn where they head there is a pattern I saw it last year and documented it in my journal.


----------



## robiland

Water is way down. You can try the airport dike. I have done that and have had some good days. Try also over by the Jordan River where it leaves the lake. That has been a good spot at times with low water. Sprinville access GETS HAMMERED! I was out there last year and there was a line of guys. I also had my dog crate stolen right there out of my truck last year. I wont go back there. Good luck.


----------



## FishaneUtah

1atjensen said:


> New to hunting duck on Utah Lake, anyone whiling to share some easy to access places for a good hunt? I don't have a boat but would be will to walk a bit if needed.
> 
> I live in Eagle Mountain and just looking for a few places within 30 min for those quick hunt days.


Did you find a spot yet? I'm still looking too..


----------



## Irish Lad

Don't know if you noticed that the thread is 9 years old.


----------

